# RPG Sales of 2020



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2020)

DrivethruRPG Sales Guide.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 6, 2020)

New Year New Games Bundle sale at DM's Guild. 5 themed bundles of guild PDFs from 72%-79% off.

New Year New Games sale at DM's Guild. 25% off 2693 PDFs including 314 WotC ones.

New Year New Game Bundle Sale at DrivethruRPG. 5 themed bundles of PDFs from 50%-74% off.

New Year New Game Drivethru big sale.  25% off 1,400 PDFs.

Storyteller's Vault New Year New Game sale. 25% off 236 PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 12, 2020)

Ennead Games 2020 Mega Bundle. $578 worth of PDFs for $36, 94% off until Feb. 3


----------



## Voadam (Jan 18, 2020)

Eight Australia Brushfire charity bundles. Themed bundles ranging from $9.95 to $29.95 for from $50 to $477 worth of PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 23, 2020)

AAW is having a sale on its PDF products. It looks like 75% off the 292-page 5e Mini Dungeon Tome Collection and 25% off everything else.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 23, 2020)

DM's Guild Monster Menagerie Bundles Sale. A dragon themed bundle and a giants themed bundle each for $6.95 (75-79% off and the giants themed one includes two TSR old edition D&D PDFs).


----------



## Voadam (Jan 24, 2020)

Columbia Games No Quarter Sale. 25% off all their products until Feb. 2.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2020)

Troll Lord's 30 for 3 sale. Friday, Saturday, & Sunday everything is 30% off.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 2, 2020)

All Khepera Publishing PDFs are 30% off through February for a Black History Month sale.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 7, 2020)

DMs Guild Community Content Sale. 383 Adventurer League PDFs up to 40% off.


----------



## darjr (Feb 12, 2020)

The D&D foil cover core set for $76 after coupon Dungeons & Dragons Core Rulebooks Gift Set (Foil Covers Edition w/ Slipcase) $76 + Free Shipping


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2020)

From Frog Gods:


> 30% off Swords & Wizardry Sale Extended
> (16 Days Left)
> Due to the success of the Swords and Wizardry going on right now, we have decided to extend the 30% off sale for the entire month of February.
> 
> ...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2020)

GM's Day Sale! Over 53,000 PDFs at up to 40% off.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2020)

DMs Guild GM Day $19.99 Bundles for Worldbuilding and Monsters. 74-78% off.

Also tons of Wizards and DMs Guild PDFs participate in the GM's Day sale at up to 40% off.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2020)

From Frog God:



> 50% Off all of the Quest of Doom Titles
> Hurry while supplies last with this limited time offer. From now until the end of the March all the Quest of Doom books in all formats and systems (Print & PDF) will be a whopping 50% off. Over 40 Adventures in all!
> 
> Purchasing A Premium Quality Book For Less
> ...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2020)

GM's Day Sale at Storyteller Vault as well. 1,700 PDFs on sale, last weekend.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2020)

Green Ronin 20 Year Anniversary Sale! All PDFs 20% off through 4/20.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2020)

Shadows of Esteren entire line is 80% off for the next 12 days as a lock down sale.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 21, 2020)

A bunch of titles went PWYW through the pandemic


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2020)

Voadam said:


> Green Ronin 20 Year Anniversary Sale! All PDFs 20% off through 4/20.




Just to clarify, the 4/20 is until April 1, 2020 not through April 20.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 28, 2020)

Paizo Spring Sale, 25% off all Paizo PDFs through May 3


----------



## Voadam (Mar 29, 2020)

In Nomine PDFs are 25% off until March 31st.


----------



## John Dallman (Mar 30, 2020)

Steve Jackson Games are having a sale. More than just the In Nomine stuff.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 1, 2020)

DM's Guild Charity Bundles for Doctor's Without Borders 80% off, $20 each.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 2, 2020)

Zeitgeist everything must go sale 25% off everything.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 3, 2020)

Mystical Throne Games Sale all PDFs 50% off.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 4, 2020)

Grand Exalted Sale at Storyteller's Vault Up to 75% off all editions of Exalted PDFs. In particular the core books are 75% off, most of the 1e are 60% and 2e are 40%.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2020)

Frog God Games PDFs are 50% through April


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2020)

R. Talsorian Games PDFs are 50% off through April 20. Includes The Witcher, Cyberpunk, and Castle Falkenstein, among others.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 7, 2020)

Mad Martian Games Sale 5e and OSR PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 8, 2020)

50% off all Fearlight Games PDFs through April 11


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2020)

25% off all Ulisses Spiele PDFs through April.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2020)

50 % off Modiphius's Core books, 2 days left.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 17, 2020)

The Fat Rite Genius Adventures Mega-Bundle 160 PDFs 96% off Includes 5e, Pathfinder, and Statless stuff from AAW Games, Fat Goblin Games, Rite Publishing, and Rogue Genius Games.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2020)

Samurai Sheepdog has a 50% off sale through April.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 21, 2020)

Solo and Duo RPG Sale


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2020)

DMs Guild Solo and Duo Sale as well.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 26, 2020)

Six $10 comics bundles for charity. Top Cow, 2000 AD, Aspen, Valiant, and more.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2020)

Stock art sale, up to 50% off on over 5,000 items.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 28, 2020)

Fat Dragon Expand your Options Sale 50% off Terrain PDFs through May.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 29, 2020)

Arvant Novis put out a special Covid-19 free map bundle.


----------



## Voadam (May 5, 2020)

Myriad Unbound Bundle is free through July 31


----------



## Voadam (May 5, 2020)

Delta Green Quarantine Bundle. $8 for eight scenarios.


----------



## Voadam (May 6, 2020)

All Shadows of the Demon Lord Adventures are 30% off through May


----------



## Voadam (May 7, 2020)

Covid-19 $19.99 Charity Bundles for Doctors Without Borders, No Kid Hungry, and World Food Programme. Each is 97% off and gets you over $600 worth of PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2020)

Terran Empire 5e classes and magic item PDFs are $0.99 each.


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2020)

Three Sages Games PDFs are 50% off through May.


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2020)

40% off Rising Phoenix Games' solo and one on one adventures through May.


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2020)

DMs Guild Family Friendly Sale and Freebies


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2020)

Adventures in Middle Earth 5e License Ending May 27 Sale. Wednesday is the last date for Cubicle 7 to sell the PDFs, all of them are now 30% off.


----------



## Voadam (May 26, 2020)

All House Dok PDFs are currently PWYW on DTRPG:



> Memorial Day Weekend, marks the one year anniversary of Metahumans Rising. Today we launched Burning Earth: Arena, a new 60 page post-apocalypse supplement including setting, new a character creation method and repeatable adventure. To give back to everyone during these strange times, it along will all House Dok PDFs are currently PWYW on DTRPG.


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2020)

Horrors from the Tomb by Tomb of Nyarlothep Games is on sale for $0.99


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2020)

Shadow of the Demon Lord Lands of Shadow PDFs are 30% off through June.


----------



## hawkeyefan (Jun 7, 2020)

Pretty crazy bundle here that incluses several RPGs including Blades in the Dark as well as video games. It’s all for a minimum $5 donation and it’s for charity.

RPG Bundle 

It’s something like $3400 worth of material.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Jun 7, 2020)

hawkeyefan said:


> Pretty crazy bundle here that incluses several RPGs including Blades in the Dark as well as video games. It’s all for a minimum $5 donation and it’s for charity.
> 
> RPG Bundle
> 
> It’s something like $3400 worth of material.



It's got two of my games in there, and also a bunch from #RPGSEA creators.

And For The Honor, the "just like She-Ra" Firebrands system game. I just played that today with my regulars!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2020)

hawkeyefan said:


> Pretty crazy bundle here that incluses several RPGs including Blades in the Dark as well as video games. It’s all for a minimum $5 donation and it’s for charity.
> 
> RPG Bundle
> 
> It’s something like $3400 worth of material.



I'd only seen a passing reference to itch.io before, definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2020)

Tun Kai Poh said:


> It's got two of my games in there, and also a bunch from #RPGSEA creators.
> 
> And For The Honor, the "just like She-Ra" Firebrands system game. I just played that today with my regulars!



SEA = South East Asia?


----------



## hawkeyefan (Jun 7, 2020)

Voadam said:


> I'd only seen a passing reference to itch.io before, definitely worth checking out.




Hope you don't mind me posting it here! I immediately thought of this thread when I learned of the bundle.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2020)

hawkeyefan said:


> Hope you don't mind me posting it here! I immediately thought of this thread when I learned of the bundle.



Not at all, that is the point of these threads.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Jun 8, 2020)

Voadam said:


> SEA = South East Asia?



Yup, I have a thread with links and an ongoing series of posts talking about some creators. I need to update it soon...









						Kai's guide to #RPGSEA games and creators!
					

So a while back I posted about Paul Czege's quote on indie RPGs on itch.io, back in this thread: https://www.enworld.org/threads/paul-czege-on-the-wild-energy-of-the-itch-io-ttrpg-scene-or-my-life-with-itch.667891/  The itch.io pen-and-paper scene is getting more attention these days - for...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2020)

hawkeyefan said:


> Pretty crazy bundle here that incluses several RPGs including Blades in the Dark as well as video games. It’s all for a minimum $5 donation and it’s for charity.
> 
> RPG Bundle
> 
> It’s something like $3400 worth of material.




Just saw this is available for 8 more days.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 10, 2020)

Rogue Genius Games Starfinder Megabundle $34.95 for over $300 worth of stuff. Through June at least.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 10, 2020)

Black Lives Matter Charity Event at DTRPG

and at DM's Guild

Looks like they have some specific bundles and are showcasing Black creators.

BLM DM's Guild Bundle $9.99 for $170 worth of PDFs (over 90% off) proceeds go to BLM.

NAACP Legal Defense Fund DMs Guild $9.99 for $164 worth of PDFs proceeds go to NAACP LDF.

National Police Accountability Fund DM's Guild $9.99 for $159 worth of PDFs, proceeds go to NPAF.

BLM Bundle 1 at DTRPG $9.99 for $471 worth of PDFs, proceeds go to BLM.

BLM Bundle 2 $9.99 for $589 worth of PDFs, proceeds go to BLM.

NAACP Legal Defense Fund bundle 1 $9.99 for $489 worth of PDFs proceeds go to NAACP LDF.

NAACP Legal Defense Fund 2 $9.99 for $537 worth of PDFs proceeds go to NAACP LDF.

National Police Accountability Fund 1 $9.99 for $512 worth of PDFs, proceeds go to NPAF.

National Police Accountability Fund 2 $9.99 for $546 worth of PDFs, proceeds go to NPAF.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2020)

For the next 5 days Straycouch Press has a Dungeon Crawl Classics Sale on their Crawl! fanzine. Issue 1 is pay what you want and the other 11 issues are 50% off at $2.00 each.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2020)

Not sure if this is a sale or a special or a usual thing but Gun Metal Games has some neat stuff as Pay What You Want. Like a 300 page Interface Zero book.


----------



## Retreater (Jun 14, 2020)

I just got a nice 5e Humble Bundle with material from Frog God, Troll Lord, Kobold Press, and others. Humble RPG Book Bundle: 5th Edition Dungeons Mazes & Barrows


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2020)

Great Gaming Fiction Sale 25% off over 900 gaming fiction files.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2020)

Frog god games weekend sale:



> Weekend Sale!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jun 27, 2020)

Expeditious Retreat adventures $3.25 (compared to normal $12-$14)


----------



## Voadam (Jun 28, 2020)

Odysseys and Overlords 50% off through June


----------



## Voadam (Jun 30, 2020)

40% off most Frog God Games PDFs Through July 22.


----------



## John Dallman (Jul 2, 2020)

The Steve Jackson Games GURPS 2020 PDF Challenge is a Kickstarter with elements of a sale. The basic support is $3 (yes, three dollars) for, at the present, nine new ten-page PDF supplements, with three more to be unlocked if the total goes high enough. Higher levels of support get the new PDFS, plus more stuff: 

$30 gets you all the unlocked supplements and $30 of other GURPS PDFs of your choice.
$49 gets you all the unlocked supplements, and the GURPS Basic Set in PDF, normally $54.90.
$99 gets you all the unlocked supplements and $125 of other GURPS PDFs of your choice.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 2, 2020)

Ashen Stars from Pelgrane Press 50% sale for the long weekend.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 4, 2020)

Elf Lair Games 50% off through July


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2020)

Keep the Chronicles Going Sale 25% off Chronicles of Darkness stuff.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 11, 2020)

For July 50% off Aethera fantasy scifi setting stuff from Legendary Games.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 11, 2020)

60% off all Heroic Maps stuff July 9-15th


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Jul 14, 2020)

From the itch.io front, and on a personal note, this is a sale by 10 indie designers (including me) on behalf of our friend Jamila R. Nedjadi of Sword Queen Games, who is dealing with severe health issues (epilepsy).

The Health Care and Relief for Jammi bundle includes 12 games worth $75 for a minimum contribution of $15 and is a fantastic entry point into the varied and unique world of the indie RPG and lyric-game scene on itch.io.





						Health Care and Relief for Rae by Sascha Moros and 9 others
					

Health Care and Relief for Rae: 12 items for $15.00



					itch.io
				




Highlights: look out for Jammi's Once More Into the Void, a GMless science-fiction game about putting the crew back together for one last mission (using the Firebrands system). W.H. Arthur's Taels of the Heisty Vixens is about the inhabitants of a fox city who strike back at their wolf oppressors with stealth, cunning and magic (hybrid Blades in the Dark and PbtA system). My new game Zoopolitan Skybridge Goons is a Tunnel Goons hack about freerunning and hubris. And Esoteric by Jay Dragon is a collection of ritual games to be played in darkness and in secret.

Jamila has a Patreon where you can support their games more regularly and get cool content in the process! Sword Queen Games is creating Story Games & TTRPGs | Patreon


----------



## Voadam (Jul 15, 2020)

Christmas in July Sale 25% off over 56,000 PDFs through July 25th.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 30, 2020)

Arc Dream Publishing has a 20% off sale through online Gen Con, so for two more days. They do Delta Green and Godlike.


----------



## vpuigdoller (Jul 30, 2020)

There is a current Humble Bundle for Star Trek Adventures.  Humble RPG Book Bundle: Star Trek Adventures RPG by Modiphius


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2020)

There are a couple Gen Con Sales going on right now.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 6, 2020)

60% of certain Rising Phoenix Games' PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2020)

Columbia Games No Quarter 25% off sale on all Harnworld stuff.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 16, 2020)

Bundle for Beirut Over $200 worth of PDFs for $30. Proceeds for Doctors Without Borders for Beirut response.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 20, 2020)

Cthulhu Mythos Sale

Looks like 20% off over 1500 Mythos themed PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 26, 2020)

75% off most Frog God Games PDFs through the end of August.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 28, 2020)

Great Old Ones 2020 Bundle at DMs Guild. 73% off a set of mythos tie in 5e D&D PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2020)

Rogue Genius Games has a 40% off 4-day sale.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2020)

Troll Lord and Fat Dragon September Airhde Sale Four bundles for over 50% off and individual titles on sale.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 4, 2020)

Schwalb Entertainment, publisher of the Shadow of the Demon Lord, has a 30% off sale through September.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 5, 2020)

Underground Oracle Publishing has a 50% off 1-Year anniversary sale.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2020)

Artesia Labor Day Sale 30% off all graphic novel, novel, and RPG PDFs for about four more days.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2020)

DIY RPG has a 30% off sale through September on everything but their Barbarians of the Ruined Earth PDF. Mostly Gonzo OSR stuff like the Hubris and Gathox settings.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2020)

d100 September Sale.

Incudes 50% off on Lyonesse, Delta Green, Zweihander, Mythras, Outbreak, and Aqualerre. 20% off on a bunch of others. One week.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2020)

Judge Dredd Comic and RPG bundle sales. Also Slaine and 2000 AD fiction.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 16, 2020)

Cyberpunk deals 1 week.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2020)

50% off Frog God Games PDFs for 10 days.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2020)

September 2d20 Sale. Looks like a couple corebooks (Conan, Star Trek, Infinity, Mutant Chronicles, John Carter) advertised as 50% off or so and about 80 PDFs that look to be 20% off.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 27, 2020)

DM's Guild September Icewind Dale Sale. 25% off community PDFs designed to support Rime of the frost Maiden.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2020)

75% off Skeleton Key Games' e-Adventure Tiles and e-Future Tiles through Oct. 5.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2020)

LPJ Image Portfolio Mega Bundle, 90% off through Oct. 9.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2020)

Goodman Games is having a 3e throwback sale, most all of their 3e PDFs are $1. Castle Whiterock the megadungeon is 5 and the Dragonmech campaign setting book is $3.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 7, 2020)

DMs Guild Flashback Sale 50% off select previous October bestsellers, one week.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 8, 2020)

Rogue-tober Sale 25% off select PDFs until Oct. 15th. Not quite sure of the theme, a lot of solo games but also Demon Gate and a bunch of 100 [X] type PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2020)

Wayward Rogues Publishing's Roguetober Special Bundle. Their entire catalog of Pathfinder 1e, Starfinder, Pathfinder 2e, and 5e PDFs for $9.99, more than 95% off over 100 PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2020)

DrivethruRPG Halloween Sale. Looks like 25% off 12,000 PDFs. Plus the Jack-o-lantern free pdf hunt across their sites.


----------



## Jd Smith1 (Oct 20, 2020)

This thread keeps costing me money.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 23, 2020)

River Horse Games is having a Friendship is Magic 10th Anniversary Sale with it looks like the whole official My Little Pony RPG line is 50% off through October.


----------



## darjr (Oct 23, 2020)

10th anniversary???!!!


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2020)

Alluria Publishing's bestiaries are 75% off for the next four days.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2020)

Castle Oldskull (and related OSE stuff by the same author) are 50% off for five days as a 4th anniversary sale.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2020)

John Brazer Enterprises has a bunch of 2020 Bundles for ~80% off. They are grouped by game system so 5e, 13th Age, Pathfinder 1e, Traveller.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2020)

Jon Brazer Enterprises has a set of Black Friday Bundles by game system (5e, Pathfinder 1e, Traveller, 13th Age), each about 80% off, most ~$10.00


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2020)

Wyrd of Stromgard 2 year anniversary sale, Norse myth Apocalypse World setting Normally $20, currently $5 for the PDF.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2020)

Aeon Forge has started a 50% off Black Friday sale.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 19, 2020)

Wolfenoot sale up to 50% off select titles for one week. Looks like an anthropomorphic animals theme? Werewolf the Apocalypse, Monarchies of Mau for 5e, Ponyfinder, My Little Ponies, Mouseguard and more. 247 PDFs.


----------



## aramis erak (Nov 20, 2020)

darjr said:


> 10th anniversary???!!!



of the TV show, not the RPG.


----------



## darjr (Nov 20, 2020)

aramis erak said:


> of the TV show, not the RPG.



Oh! I’m already old!


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2020)

Magitech Chronicles RPG is 50% off for the week (about for more days now).


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2020)

Wet Ink Games has a Black Friday deal for about 33% off their PDFs. Wild Skies, Never Going Home, and Tenebria.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2020)

Frog God Games has a 70% off PDFs Black Friday Sale until Dec. 1.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2020)

Terran Empire Publishing 50% off sale.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 26, 2020)

Paizo's PDFs are 25% off for Black Friday.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 26, 2020)

Drivethru Black Friday Sale has begun! Over 62,000 PDFs on sale.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2020)

Black Friday, Friday only super deals at drivethru. Six PDFs 75-80% off. Ironsworn Delve, Warhammer 4e, Creature Codex 5e, Eclipse Phase 2e, Five Torches Deep, and Rifts Ultimate Edition.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2020)

Storyteller's Vault Black Friday doorbuster deals six PDFs at 75-80% off including Chicago by Night 5e, Changeling the Lost 2e, Orpheus, Night Horrors Enemy Action, England Will Burn, and Denizens of Darkness.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2020)

DMs Guild Black Friday doorbuster sales six PDFs 76-80% off.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2020)

Drivethru Cyber Monday Doorbusters six PDFs 75-76% off Torg Eternity, Alien RPG, Exalted 3e, Arkadia 5e Greek setting, Blades in the Dark, Index Card RPG 2e.

Storyteller's Vault doorbuster deals Mage the Ascension 20th Anniversary, Chronicles of Darkness Dark Eras, Vampire 20 Dark Ages, Vampire 5e Fall of London, Secret Frequency Files, and Savage Age Volume One.

DMs Guild Cyber Monday Doorbusters six guild PDFs.

Drivethru Comics Cyber Monday Doorbusters.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2020)

Shield of Faith's Umerican line of DCC RPG post apocalyptic books are 30% off through the end of the year.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 10, 2020)

DM's Guild Holiday Themed Bundles six sets of bundles 75-80% off.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 10, 2020)

Raging Swan 5e Holiday Bundles 91-92% off.


----------



## Yaztromo (Dec 11, 2020)

Arion Games has put all pdf's and paper miniatures at 30% off until the end of the month and will also be sending out free gifts each weekend to anyone who has bought something from them during the sale so far.





__





						DriveThruRPG.com - Arion Games - The Largest RPG Download Store!
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Voadam (Dec 11, 2020)

Shadow of the Demon Lord 20% off through the end of the year for their "Let this accursed year end" sale.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2020)

Underground Oracle Publishing 3-day 50% off flash sale.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 17, 2020)

Teach Your Kids to Game sale, looks like 20% off 744 PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2020)

Palladium Books' Palladium Fantasy, Heroes Unlimited, After the Bomb, Nightbane, Dead Reign, and Beyond the Supernatural PDFs are all on sale thru Dec. 29


----------



## Voadam (Dec 20, 2020)

Aegis Studios has an 80% off sale.


----------



## Longspeak (Dec 21, 2020)

humblebundle.com has three RPG bundles going right now. Cyberpunk, Warhammer, and a collection of Pathfinder Monster Lore. All great deals if you play those games or just want some cool reading material. And you get to help charity along the way.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2020)

Tricky Troll Games has their PDFs 40% off through the end of the year.


----------



## CleverNickName (Dec 21, 2020)

Sorely tempted by the Arkadia campaign setting, especially after it won the Ennie for Best Setting.  It's the "Deal of the Day."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 22, 2020)

Alluria Publishing has some Pathfinder bundles for 67-83% off on Pathfinder 2e stuff, Cerulean Seas stuff, and generic Pathfinder 1e stuff.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 22, 2020)

Frog God Games has a 75% off sale for most of their PDFs through Dec. 31.


----------



## darjr (Dec 26, 2020)

Not sure if this is legit but Art and Arcana for $8 is a steal! Such a good book!






						Amazon.com: Dungeons & Dragons Art & Arcana: A Visual History: 9780399580949: Witwer, Michael, Newman, Kyle, Peterson, Jon, Witwer, Sam, Official Dungeons & Dragons Licensed, Manganiello, Joe: Books
					

Amazon.com: Dungeons & Dragons Art & Arcana: A Visual History: 9780399580949: Witwer, Michael, Newman, Kyle, Peterson, Jon, Witwer, Sam, Official Dungeons & Dragons Licensed, Manganiello, Joe: Books



					www.amazon.com


----------



## darjr (Dec 26, 2020)

darjr said:


> Not sure if this is legit but Art and Arcana for $8 is a steal! Such a good book!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I dunno who’s affiliate link is on this, but I hope they are happy, I’ve posted lots.


----------

